# Intake flex hose



## Inspector12 (Aug 30, 2004)

I have myself kind of stuck between a rock and a hard spot. I have a 1986 300Z in the shop for some service work that includes removing the upper intake plenum. The flex hose that connects the intake duct to the elbow leading to the throttle body is split in two places. This would be the ribbed rubber hose in the ducting. My local dealer says it's no longer available. Does anyone know where I can get a replacement or a suitable substitute? The Nissan P/N is 16578-01P10. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Inspector12 (Aug 30, 2004)

Inspector12 said:


> I have myself kind of stuck between a rock and a hard spot. I have a 1986 300Z in the shop for some service work that includes removing the upper intake plenum. The flex hose that connects the intake duct to the elbow leading to the throttle body is split in two places. This would be the ribbed rubber hose in the ducting. My local dealer says it's no longer available. Does anyone know where I can get a replacement or a suitable substitute? The Nissan P/N is 16578-01P10. Many thanks in advance.


I found the answer to to this question after a good deal of searching. The solution was to find a good used one in a salvage yard to get this car finished. I did stumble upon the exact part used on another Nissan. The 1994 Maxima uses the same rubber flex connector in its intake ducting. This is available as PN 16577-10V00. Hope this helps someone out.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

Inspector12 said:


> I found the answer to to this question after a good deal of searching. The solution was to find a good used one in a salvage yard to get this car finished. I did stumble upon the exact part used on another Nissan. The 1994 Maxima uses the same rubber flex connector in its intake ducting. This is available as PN 16577-10V00. Hope this helps someone out.


$55....yikes!!
http://www.nissanparts.cc/cart/?pn=16577-10V00
Hmmmm....NLA?
http://www.nissanparts.cc/cart/?pn=16578-01P10


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I beleive the pipe size is close enough to 2 1/2 inches that some colored ricer silicone hose will work just fine. 3" I test fitted was too big, 2 1/2" should work.


----------



## Inspector12 (Aug 30, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> I beleive the pipe size is close enough to 2 1/2 inches that some colored ricer silicone hose will work just fine. 3" I test fitted was too big, 2 1/2" should work.


The only potentioal problem I see with substituting a straight piece of hose is that one side of the duct work is bolted to the fender apron and the other moves with the engine. Straight hose may not allow for normal movement of the engine on its mounts. You could use silicone rubber turbo "hump" hose if its long enough. If you also add one at the MAF and unbolt the duct allowing it to float, that should work. And the silicone hoses should last almost forever.
Diamond Star Motor Sports carries these in various sizes and colors other than black are available.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Ok we were talking about 2 different parts, then. I was talking about the rubber piece that connects the TB to the intake piping. Apparently, since you seem to have a non-turbo, there must be other rubber hoses as well. Most of the rest of my piping to and from the turbo is metal, or small factory rubber hoses. I have 2 of those, the one coming from the air filter housing going to the MAF, and the outlet from the turbo to the TB inlet pipe, which then has a rubber connector to the TB itself. Everything else is metal or hard plastic, or has been replaced by metal.....


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Or you could just replace the whole entire pipe. You can get a replacement pipe made by vibrant, they also make the collars, intercoolers etc. They make everything, if youre interested post a reply and I will post their website. Thats actually the company that I bought all my piping from. Hopefully the three inch piping I ordered will come today so I can do my intake. Also if you need the hookups for the crankcase vent. and IAV solenoids, they sell a vacuum port kit so you dont even have to have it welded!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Or you could just replace the whole entire pipe. You can get a replacement pipe made by vibrant, they also make the collars, intercoolers etc. They make everything, if youre interested post a reply and I will post their website. Thats actually the company that I bought all my piping from. Hopefully the three inch piping I ordered will come today so I can do my intake. Also if you need the hookups for the crankcase vent. and IAV solenoids, they sell a vacuum port kit so you dont even have to have it welded!


Post it. Some of us need parts too.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

www.vibrantperformance.com

Let me know if you want any of that stuff or pm me and I can get you prices. It may be cheaper to go to that place in Denver you were telling me about- Im sure they have an account with Keystone or someone that buys from Vibrant. I used all there tubes to make the cold are intake on my NX, Now Im starting on the Z.....should turn out cool!


----------



## herbsonmyzx (Sep 27, 2012)

*i needed that part!*

i also have been looking for that part also for my 1986 non turbo 300zx i tried the dealer,autozone,advance,napa,oreillys,pep boys,carquest,all the nissan parts websites and ebay and finally all the junkyards in my city till i found one whole intake duct tubing from the airbox to the throttle body tube for 80 bucks so i bought it. on my way back home i stopped by a performance shop and asked them if i could replaced that piece with some type of silicone rubber hose for like turbos and he told me that he ran into the same problem with a couple of 300zx's he modified for some customers so he sells a silicone rubber hose with a hump in the middle for flexibility that fits perfectly in its place. so im selling the duct housing that i bought at the junkyard for 60 bucks so whoever needs the airbox to maf to the throttle body hose email me. im goin to post some vids on youtube of the silicone rubber hoses and the parts from the junk yard. check out my project on youtube 1986 300zx starting 2 - YouTube :givebeer:


----------

